# Solved: Monitor keeps going to sleep as soon as it is turned on



## freegem (Jun 13, 2010)

The monitor that I have been using for my desktop for the past few years has started to act funny in the last couple of days. As soon as I turn it on it acts just fine but still does not display anything, then after a few seconds the green power light turns orange like it went to sleep. Sometimes if I turn off the monitor for a little bit and then come back and turn it on it will work fine for a while. The video card is an Nvidia GeForce 8800 GTX (it was purchased from newegg just a few months back so I don't think there are any issues with the card) and I'm not sure what kind of monitor it is, but if you need that info I can get it for you. The video card has a VGA plug connected directly into it and then that VGA is converted to a DVI connection and then into the monitor. I replaced it with another old monitor and it seemed to have the same problem, although the second monitor was so old I can't say that it worked properly to begin with. The rest of my system specs are included in a text file attachment.


----------



## Cliffordis (Jun 18, 2010)

If two monitors exhibit the same symptoms, it's unlikely the monitor is the problem. If the motherboard has integrated graphics, plug the monitor into that VGA connection on the motherboard and see what you get.


----------



## freegem (Jun 13, 2010)

Well the experiment with the second monitor should just be ignored because I honestly think it's at the end of the line, but I will try using the VGA port on the motherboard and get a response posted by tomorrow (or technically today I guess) afternoon. Just in case the motherboard does not have a VGA port (it is rather old and I am not with the computer right now) what would you recommend trying?


----------



## Cliffordis (Jun 18, 2010)

You motherboard is an ASRock P4VM890, and it does have integrated graphics. So try that and tell let me know what you get.


----------



## freegem (Jun 13, 2010)

Well the monitor was working for most of the day and then it quit on me again so I tried plugging it into the motherboard but it didn't help. Are there any other possible solutions that don't involve buying a new monitor? hehe


----------



## freegem (Jun 13, 2010)

Well I brought in a new Viewsonic monitor (about a year old) and it has the same problem, so using the motherboards VGA port did not work and using a new monitor did not work either. What could possibly be happening here? I have used this computer for years on a daily basis and I've never had this problem before.


----------



## freegem (Jun 13, 2010)

I removed the hard drives, the video card and left only one stick of RAM in the computer. The monitor still does the same thing where it does not get a signal from the computer and it just acts like it's asleep. What could this indicate? Halp meh please I can't use my computer at all!!!


----------



## freegem (Jun 13, 2010)

When I did the above test I had the motherboard, the CPU, 1 stick of RAM, the CD drive and my modem card all connected. Trying to boot the computer this way gave me the same problem with the monitor not coming on, but then I removed the modem card and the CD drive and now the computer is booting normally and the monitor is working again. All I did was remove the modem card and CD drive and all of a sudden it's working? What could this mean? Eeveryone was telling me my motherboard was faulty but now it seems to be working fine, please help!!! I had already picked out a new motherboard + CPU + RAM and now I'm skeptical about buying any of it because I'm not sure if it'll fix my problem.

Edit: Update - Once the computer started booting normally I started putting in each component one by one, the video card was the last piece I put in and once I did put it in the monitor stopped coming on. We were previously having this problem even with the video card out of the computer, so I'm hoping that this is a sign that the video card is not the problem, as it is the newest part in the computer. I hope this helps!!!


----------



## freegem (Jun 13, 2010)

I came across another forum with several people having the same problem and the first post in the thread said "I know the solution. Unplug the power cord and hold down the power button for 30-60 seconds, then plug it back in and turn it on." This actually worked for me! I don't know if there is any real reasoning behind doing this, but it fixed my computer right away somehow. I hope other people having this very frustrating problem see this solution!


----------

